# Anyone living in Mandria?



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Is anyone living in Mandria that can tell me about public transport in the area? Are there regular buses going in to Paphos or are you completely reliant on having a car. I will be travelling to Limassol to work and so need a car. My wife will be staying home with our 3 year old and it would be nice if she could get out and explore Paphos a little. We don't want the expense of running a second car (hell I would prefer not to have a car at all if it weren't necessary).

I have asked the question to Estate agents that are advertising properties in the Mandria area and they either never get back to you or don't answer the question (what's the deal with Cyprus realtors - how bad are they, maybe its the Christmas wind-down)

Thanks in advance
Clive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at the Paphos bus company website

Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions

It gives bus routes and times.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The 601 goes to Mandria via Timi and Anarita


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

The bus stop is in the center of the village next to all the Tavernas so you can have a choice of things to do while waiting.


----------

